# iPod nano



## Juju1912 (18 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir, j'ai un iPod nano et je n'arrive plus à mettre mes musiques d'itunes dessus, quand je le branche il ya écrit 'ipod endommagé, connexion impossible' ....


----------



## Lauange (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Tu a la dernière version d.itunes ?


----------



## AureLambo (19 Mars 2013)

Tu as essayé un reset de ton iPod ?

Je te conseille dans un premier temps de faire une restauration de ton iPod via iTunes (si tu as bien entendu la dernière version) et de retenter de mettre des musiques dessus.


----------



## Lauange (19 Mars 2013)

Est que tu a essayé de le connecter a Floola ?


----------

